# Kiser Lake Wiper



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

A fishing buddy and I ventured out to Kiser Lake last week for a day canoeing for wipers. We spent close to five hours on the water and ended up with two wipers (one apiece) and many largemouth. The biggest was around 27'' and our scale said 10lbs. I think the scale was wrong (on the light side) but I would be interested in hearing other opinions as this was the fist wiper that I've caught. 

The big wiper fought like crazy and I felt a little like the old man and the sea as the wiper towed us around a bit. The fish were caught on a rattle trap and a hot n tot. Old school baits.

Enjoy


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Naw...that's about right on the weight. Depends on how many shad are packed in their gullet as to whether you can get that extra 1/2 pound. Hit a 11 !/2 (in exactly the same spot) about a month ago that was 28 inches and full of roe...had 4 big shad swallowed as well. Enjoy it while you can. Since the take-over of Kiser as a brood pond for stripers, the glory days of 80 pound stringers are over. Dirty bastages put a one fish/26 inch limit on their "livestock". Unfortunately for them, I've been having a little trouble with my fish I.D. lately.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow I bet that was a fun fight. I have wanted to go to kiser for sometime but I heard it was over fished. Awesome fish. That would make my week if I caught that lol.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Ive gotta ask the stupid, obvious question.

What is a wiper?


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

a wiper is a cross between a white bass and a stripper. a hybrid.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I dont mean to high jack but what conditions/cover do you look for for some of these guys?


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

In rivers they hang out in fast current and in lakes they are generally in open water. Wiper Swiper might be able to give a little more detail than that.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Scientific Angler said:


> In rivers they hang out in fast current and in lakes they are generally in open water. Wiper Swiper might be able to give a little more detail than that.


Sounds good. Thanks for the info. I have been googling it but it is always good to get an Ohio point of view on it because to me fishing differs a whole lot where you go.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome post!

Great fish and sounds like you guys had a productive day!

Thats the first "Good Picture" I've seen from Kiser and shows me waht the lake I've always wanted to go to looks like...

Thanks for the report


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

that fish has a gut.

A cross bw a stripper and a white bass?

Great fish.

How do you like the seat? What kind is it?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

JamesT said:


> that fish has a gut.
> 
> A cross bw a stripper and a white bass?
> 
> ...



SO its a white bass stuffed with dollar bills??


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> SO its a white bass stuffed with dollar bills??


A white bass that grows 3x the size and puts up 3x the fight....I'd gladly have a % of my license revenue go towards stocking them 

And nice fish guys, can you imagine hooking into one of those big boys below Griggs/Oshay/Greenlawn when the water is moving?....Going to be fun times in a few years


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

I think capital outdoorsman is making a joke about stripper (pole dancer) instead of striper (fish) and not complaining about the cost of the fish. Mispell humor only, gotta love it.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

did they stock scioto with hybrids? if so, how many?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Scientific Angler said:


> I think capital outdoorsman is making a joke about stripper (pole dancer) instead of striper (fish) and not complaining about the cost of the fish. Mispell humor only, gotta love it.


Maybe I should've said "so its a fish that wears tassles and a g-string?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Scientific Angler said:


> I think capital outdoorsman is making a joke about stripper (pole dancer) instead of striper (fish) and not complaining about the cost of the fish. Mispell humor only, gotta love it.


lol went right by me...Thought c.o. was trying to complain about or tax dollars being (wasted) on stocking hybrid stripers.

Striperfreak - Both Oshay and Griggs were stocked this spring with Hybrids, not sure how many though (also not sure if they will stick around or head down south). At any rate they should be 15" by next year, and within 3-4 years were going to have some real fun 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=112333&highlight=hybrid


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Only one I ever caught was at Kiser several years ago, while dragging a rat-l-trap behind my canoe. 3 lbs. 1, so a lot smaller than yours, but hell-on-wheels on my ultralight! Gonna have to try out some of the locals if they survive the fish-patty crowd.

andesangler


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Forgot about that old thread, acklac...it was actually one of the better point/counter points you see around here. Didn't get locked as nobody felt compelled to call the opposition an idiot. Wish we saw more of that instead of the "here's my big fish, and here's where I caught it." That's not a dig at you, S.A. I could care less about posting wiper catches from Kiser. 

More importantly...did you kill it? 

BTW-- you weren't anywhere close to the "hump." 

I'm not sure what the DOW has decided about stocking wipers. There's two sub-species, and I haven't heard what "our" focus is since the introduction of the reciprocal cross into Kiser (first in the state). I do know that the different crosses don't behave the same way, and the reciprocal is by far the most hardy. I think the state's recruitment data supports my experiences with both fish. 

*"I dont mean to high jack but what conditions/cover do you look for for some of these guys?" *

From August to ice, pick calm conditions that see the shad schools tickling the top and go to the school that's getting busted. It's that easy. Rattle trap or husky jerk would be my artificial choices, with a night crawler under a bobber being my live bait choice. The only "cover" they frequent is the bottom of the lake, and whereas it does make it tougher, they'll still bite. I've honestly caught these creatures with mud on their belly. They're definately low light hunters and most active at night or on overcast days. From ice to August they could be anywhere. They follow the shad as they come shallow to spawn. They'll crash gills and crappie when they're trying to spawn. They're big, they're mean, and they'll take what's the easiest to catch. You don't have to neccessarily "match the hatch." If they're there...I think they'd hit a turd if you stuck a white twister tail in the end of it.

I've got a picture of the 11 1/2 if someone smarter than I would help me post it. In fact, if you really wanted to see a bunch of big wipers, and big wiper stringers, I could scan my photos and e-mail them to anyone willing to take the time to post them. I can catch 'em, but I'm too stupid to be able to brag about it...and I so want to be part of the gang.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wiper I'll help ya on the photo posting

Pm sent


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

""Caught this one on 5-3-09. She weighed 11 lbs 10 oz and was 27 inches long. I was wrong in my earlier post when I said she was 28 inches long.""
Wipers Pig:


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

lol should've spelled that one right. man does that one letter make a huge difference lol


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

xdusty said:


> lol should've spelled that one right. man does that one letter make a huge difference lol


Yep..."Those strippers really but up a fight on light tackle"...

"I've got a really stiff rod for those strippers"

"That striper made me smell like fish"

OK, I'm done....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Time to brag boys: 
WIPER SWIPER
""""""Picture One:
10 pounder caught in ' 06 by a close friend. That was the best one that day. If I remember correctly, she hit out from Grandview as we were trying to beat it to the ramp in the wake of a bad thunderstorm!

Picture Two:
12 1/2 pounder caught 7-3-04. At the time that was my PB.

Picture Three:
8 pounder caught 6-26-04. I don't recall how in the heck I caught this one!

Picture Four:
Biggest fish in the stringer weighed 9 pounds. Caught them in early September of ' 02 busting the shad schools.

Picture Five:
Good stringer of six to nine pounders caught 6-15-03. Andyman should recognize my partner (he was a little fatter then!) Great day on the hump. Fish were targeting the spawning gills. We also hit a couple nice pre-spawn channels that morning along with some good green fish. The fish gods were kind.

Picture Six:
My PB caught in May of ' 07. She weighed 13 pounds 2 ounces and hit a smithwick rattlin' rouge. I had a couple other "smaller" 8-9 pound fish in the box at the time, and had returned to the east boathouse for ice when a kindly stranger snapped this shot from too far away! lol""""""

"Impressive Catches by "Wiper Swiper""


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Jonny, check your e-mail. I think I got some more good Kiser pics to ya. Thanks again for the help. As I said in the missive, let me know when you can come this way.

S.A. I stand corrected. Your nice fish was probably heavier than 10 pounds. Until I reviewed my notes, I thought that 11 1/2 was 28 inches long. Being the same lenght, I don't think roe and a stuffed gut made a pound and a half difference. Besides, I'm betting your fish still had roe in her. Did you notice anything particular about that area you caught her in?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Damn...that was quick.

Makes me feel even stoopider.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

*"I dont mean to high jack but what conditions/cover do you look for for some of these guys?" *

From August to ice, pick calm conditions that see the shad schools tickling the top and go to the school that's getting busted. It's that easy. Rattle trap or husky jerk would be my artificial choices, with a night crawler under a bobber being my live bait choice. The only "cover" they frequent is the bottom of the lake, and whereas it does make it tougher, they'll still bite. I've honestly caught these creatures with mud on their belly. They're definately low light hunters and most active at night or on overcast days. From ice to August they could be anywhere. They follow the shad as they come shallow to spawn. They'll crash gills and crappie when they're trying to spawn. They're big, they're mean, and they'll take what's the easiest to catch. You don't have to neccessarily "match the hatch." If they're there...I think they'd hit a turd if you stuck a white twister tail in the end of it.

Thank you for your time. I would love to catch them and I have even been looking to pay people to take me out to get some lol. I guess Ill just have to hit kiser on my canoe.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Holy sheep terds those are some big fish!! Nice work guys. I'd love to land one of those bad boys.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

S.A., what gives about blowing off my question???

The area you caught that fish in has absolutely intriqued me for several years. If you're not comfortable discussing on line, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Not trying to blow off your question but I guess I didn't understand what you were looking for. I didn't notice anything different about that particular location.


----------

